# Steering wheel resistance. Is my car typical?



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Do not read this post if you're the least bit OCD. I noticed something about my Model 3 that'll stick in your brain.

My car has good tires and is in perfect alignment. I've always felt that the steering wheel is easier to turn to the right than the left. I feel significantly more resistance when turning left, even during minor gentle turns. Is this common?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I see your OCD and raise you another one: If your tire pressures are the same right to left, and the tires are wearing the same, you probably need an alignment.

The alignment being off slightly makes the turning feel heavier opposite the direction of the pull.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Even a very slight, imperceptible angle that the car is driving on, or slight curves will have an effect like this. You need to monitor this in lots of driving situations for a long time - if you're absolutely sure after say a month that it's pulling to one side in all situations, get an alignment.


----------

